

The Problems With Half-Working - lionhearted
http://www.sebastianmarshall.com/?p=181

======
devmonk
You lost me at the part about going to the spa. Insert going to have a beer
for each mention of spa, and have some clear and concise point, and it'd be a
great post. Still- good read.

------
mathgladiator
I believe this is one of the reasons that Seymour Cray dug holes as a hobby.
Instead of work, just do something else that is not mental. Relax, Social,
Drink, or Exercise.

